# Port redirection on outgoing connections



## Pushrod (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a remote server that I SSH into, which uses a nonstandard port. Is it possible to redirect outgoing connections directly to that port?

Diagram:


Me -> connect to server1 port 22 -> PF rewrite port 22 to port XXX -> connect to server on port XXX.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure.

Something like:


```
rdr pass on $ext_if inet proto tcp from $somehost to $someserver port 22 -> $someserver port 22332
```

or you can try the rdr statement on the $int_if if it doesn't work. You may also need additional pass rules depending on what and how you are already filtering. Make sure you check your pflog0 with tcpdump.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 17, 2011)

While that's doable, wouldn't it be simpler/cleaner to just add a host entry into your ~/.ssh/config file to set the port in there?  Then you can just SSH to it via `$ ssh someserver.org` and OpenSSH will handle setting the port correctly.

I'm guessing the impetus for this thread is the OP doesn't like adding *-P 12345* everytime they connect.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2011)

Or you can just write a simple connect script ('go_server') that makes the ssh connection to the desired port.

There's always more than one way ..


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 25, 2011)

Heh, I forgot I posted this. Glad I remembered.

The following worked:


```
rdr on $int_if inet proto tcp from any to $srv port 22 tag SOMETAG -> $srv port xxx
```

I prefer this method because it saves reconfiguring every client machine for the change.


----------

